# Starting to homestead



## Marlee_c

I am just now getting into the idea of homesteading. I am needing a good starting point, so as not to get overwhelmed too quickly. Where and how did you guys begin your process?


----------



## lisat

We are just getting started too. Spring will be busy around here! 
Here are 3 books to get you started. I got these on Amazon for a good price.
The New Complete Book of Self-Sufficiency
The New Self-Sufficient Gardener
Country Wisdom & Know-How


----------



## dilligaf

sit down and really set up a plan and goals that you would like to achieve in x amount of time. Make a list of current season goals, next season goals and future goals.Start small or you will be overwhelmed! Make them achievable or you will get frusterated n down when or if you dont make your goals. Rather than just homesteading try and make it all sustainable as you go. It saves alot of time in the end. 

we started with small gardens and chickens. As the gardens grew bigger over time we added goats. Eventually we added bunnies etc. Over the last 6 or 7 years we have gone from one small garden to a greenhouse and an acre and half of gardens and we are still expanding them. We have gone from growing maybe 5 % of our food into growing 90% or so. Dont go in over your head or bite off more than you can chew. 

Ask questions as you progress or where you dont have a clue how to go about it. Thats what sites like this are for. People are more than willing to help out, folks just have to ask . Remember the best laid plans never go according to how you plan them. Things will screw up and break and interefere with how you go about them . The most important thing to remember is that you are making steps toward self sufficiency and that each step is an important piece of your journey.

As far as good starter books, 
I would suggest back to basics by readers digest (basic but detailed for beginners). The encyclopedia of country living is another good book . It is written by carla emery. ( It is back to basics on steroids)


----------



## Lowdown3

Dilligaf said-

Dont go in over your head or bite off more than you can chew."


Amen Sister!!  BTDT. Tried goats within about 2 months of moving here, we were NOT ready for them. 

Luckily we had been raising rabbits and chickens in the "burbs" down in Florida before the move, so we had some experience. 

For us, the gardening was the toughest part. It took many years to get the soil in decent shape here (very poor soil here) and it took many years for us to get some decent experience also. 

Move slow as Dilli advised, she's the real deal and KNOWS what she's talking about. 

Lowdown3


----------



## homesteadfarm

Marlee_c said:


> Where and how did you guys begin your process?


Like the others have advised, start slowly. Sit down and make a list of goals then try and make a timeline. Your goals and plans shouldn't be written in stone and they will change over time. Our's did and still are. We read ( and still do read) everything we can get our hands on. The Encyclopedia of Country Living is a great reference. Do what works for you, the experts are only experts for their particular situation. For us we concentrated on gardening first. The land we moved to has been in our family for a while and had been farmed conventionally so there was some revitalization we needed to do and are still doing. We put in several raised beds to tide us over until the land has been rejuvinated enough to produce well. Next we added laying hens housed in a "chicken tractor" so that we could move them as needed through the future garden areas. Then came goats for meat and to clear brush out of some areas that will the future orchard. We'll eventually add meat chicken (broilers), a dairy cow or two, rabbits, and pigs. That's our plan anyway. Hope this helps.


----------



## idahofreedom

Homesteading is really just trying to become as self-sufficient as you can. I really think homesteading is all about freedom. Anytime we are dependent upon others for our needs, we lose some freedom. Homesteading is about providing for our own needs.

I agree with all who have said to start slow.....work towards your goals. Do not always choose the simplest, easiest, or cheapest route. Stay as debt free as you can.

One of the best books I ever read on homesteading is called "The Owner Built Homestead". It is an older book that you would need to find on the used market. It really changed the way I looked at the homesteading mindset.

Read as much as you can.

Take care.......


----------



## badkarma

Dilli....why don't you post your pics here. I thought they were great, lots of good info. By the way, Dilli thanks for the link, and hey Lowdown, good to see you.


----------



## dilligaf

i am gtting to it Been busy taking more pics , new projects etc. I am waitig for a rainy day when i can justify sitting inside all day long uploading pictures Nice to see ya oh bad one


----------



## idahofreedom

BTW -here is a link to the book I recommended. Amazon has some used ones.

Amazon.com: The Owner-Built Homestead: Barbara Kern, Ken Kern: Books


----------



## fobhomestead

*I am starting too*



Marlee_c said:


> I am just now getting into the idea of homesteading. I am needing a good starting point, so as not to get overwhelmed too quickly. Where and how did you guys begin your process?


I dont know why my posts are not showing up.  Really NOT cool. I have 14 days left before we move into our homestead. I am posting it all online at my website (maybe that is why they wont post my thread??) Yes I am paranoid. lol.. just google my name and you can go to my website. I was really hoping I could use this forum to share information.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

fobhomestead said:


> I dont know why my posts are not showing up.  Really NOT cool. I have 14 days left before we move into our homestead. I am posting it all online at my website (maybe that is why they wont post my thread??) Yes I am paranoid. lol.. just google my name and you can go to my website. I was really hoping I could use this forum to share information.


Googled the website Noticed a lot of new posts you've made on many different forums. Seems as if your site has a pretty good section of things to sell. Are you a spammer?


----------



## fobhomestead

*More on starting*



fobhomestead said:


> I dont know why my posts are not showing up.  Really NOT cool. I have 14 days left before we move into our homestead. I am posting it all online at my website (maybe that is why they wont post my thread??) Yes I am paranoid. lol.. just google my name and you can go to my website. I was really hoping I could use this forum to share information.


It is probably because of operator error!! Okay, I know it is. I really am new to the internet blogging. So, I am winging it here. We have a horse now, so we need a fence! I have a feeling the main priority will be getting the property secured and prepared for the winter months. I dont think we will be able to just "jump in". I would love to get goats too (right away), but that may not happen.


----------



## fobhomestead

*What is a spammer?*



mosquitomountainman said:


> Googled the website Noticed a lot of new posts you've made on many different forums. Seems as if your site has a pretty good section of things to sell. Are you a spammer?


I dont know what a spammer is. lol... I really am new to all of this. I got the website up because it is my intention to have milk goats. I know enough to put two and two together- cant have milk goats without babies! SO, to get rid of all of the extra babies, I will put them up for sale, or eat them when they are young. I dont know if I am ready to do that!! I also plan on making goat cheese and soap, mainly to have a hands on school lesson for the kids. I will sell that stuff too, but all the profits of the goats/goat cheese, goat soap goes to two places: 1) for continued care of the animals, and 2) any extra will go to a private school in the nearby town (says not to put religious stuff on this site but its one of those schools) for scholarships so kids can go there instead of being taught the stuff public schools are teaching. All I want to do is learn all I can, and share what I am doing (lessons learned!) in my homestead adventures.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Welcome aboard. Why don't you introduce yourself in the "introduction" section at the top of the board?


----------



## Salekdarling

I wish I could help you in your endeavors but I'm no where near the stage of homesteading although I would love to be at that point in my life soon! I currently live in an apartment in a small town in Pennsylvania. I've started a compost for an porch pot garden for next year. Just got to gather my supplies and figure out what to grow. I'm new to gardening even. :-/ Good luck starting out! I'm sort of in the same boat.


----------

